# Remote Desktop Connectiom



## Edis (Mar 24, 2020)

I am trying to install Google Chrome Remote Desktop to my Lenovo chromebook s340-14 with no success. Any suggestions


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

What issues are you running into? 

I do know that Remote Desktop has some limitations on what it can be installed on, but Chromebook should be allow


----------

